# Ford Fiesta 2009 Alloy Wheel Paint Colour



## malford (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello Gentlemen.

My wife has a 2009 Fiesta Zetec S with factory fitted 17" alloys which has only covered 200 miles and you guessed it she bumped against a kerb today and caused light damage to half of the outer rim.

I have managed to sand the damaged rim back to a perfectly smooth finish but the colour match from the "Scratch Doctor Kit" is nothing near the colour of the alloy and kind of lets the repair down.

I have read on here that Ford Stratos Silver is the nearest you can get to a colour match but the finish of the Zetec S alloys has a high content of metallic particles.

So can anyone give me the correct colour match or point me in the right direction for a suitable aerosol that can do the job better than a nail varnish brush.

Thanks for any help.:wave:


----------



## malford (Aug 21, 2009)

Follow Up:

Ford Brilliant Silver:
Brilliant Silver is a currently used on ST models but looks to become a standard colour for 2009 models

Ford Sparkle Silver:
Ford Sparkle Silver the most common silver on fords

http://www.wheelpaints.co.uk/category_Car_Manufacturers_Colours_Ford_1.htm


----------

